# Chain smoking cigars



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a still a noob so I get like a kid in a candy store when going through my ever growing stash. Most of the time I have a real hard time deciding which one I want to smoke. So much so that I've even considered grabbing 2 and going back to back. 

Does anyone do this? Is it even proper etiquette to do so? Or am I just asking to get sick if I try doing this?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Take some time between them, have a drink and let your palate refresh itself.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll do two, even three in a night. On rare occasions, and generally I give it at least 15 minutes between em. Usually sip some scotch in between too, to help cleanse the palate.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell I have trouble smoking two cigars in a day let alone two back to back. Maybe it's just me but I find it takes quite a while for my palate to recover from smoking. If I light up another within 8 or so hours of the first I find I can't even really taste the second. It makes me really hesitate to do it.

As a challenger on Iron Chef once said,"I'd feel sorry for the [cigar]."


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

its not palate for me, its the nic hit. I'm relatively sensitive to it, and any smoke longer than an hour and a half or if its a relatively strong cigar, ill get kinda dizzy or woozy in my stomach if i dont eat a lot/drink sugary drank while smoking. Two cigars would be a vomcanoe for me


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

At NJ herfs we do 4-6 a day, stop for food/ice cream or if we sabotaged someones cigar when they walked away.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

tonight was the first time i have ever smoked 2 cigars back to back. i waited about 10 minutes between them. i smoked a perdomo2 2008 limited edition first and it was just okay... left something to be desired, so i decided to burn a tatuaje havana VI angeles. the tatuaje was way better, but it had a tight draw. but anyways, i didnt get sick, but my tounge was slightly sore afterwards, but not bad. 

dont feel bad, i always stare into my humidor for like 5 minutes trying to figure out what to smoke too lol


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

If I am going to have 2 in a day I will usually have a mild cigar during the day and a more full bodied cigar later in the evening/night. Yesterday I think I did the opposite. Had a 5 Vegas Relic during the day(beautiful day boating on the lake) and a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro #6 about 5 hours later. After the 5 Vegas Relic, the Serie R Maduro was like smoking a cigarette.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I usually smoke one "premium" cigar and then 2 or so of my cheap-o daily smokes.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I smoke 3-5 cigars per day these days. Usually one in the morning with coffee before work. Then one after work. If I go to the pub after then 2 or 3 more . If not, then one more. 

I just smoked a Padron 1926 #1. Waited a half of an hour then smoked a bolivar royal corona. I could taste them both very well and, for whatever reason, enjoyed the bolivar far more. 

Sometimes I think I probably smoke too many. But I think its partly because I am still new, like you. I feel like I am slowing down a little now that I have tried so many different ones and my preferences are getting nailed down. I think 3 a day is ideal. Its such a great way to relax. I'd say smoke as many as you can enjoy and afford if that's what you want. You'll probably settle into a routine soon enough.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Usually at a herf or when smoking with a couple friends will I smoke back to back. Usually there is a small break between them.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i usually only smoke one a day, after dinner. i wish i wasn't a full time student  then i would have more time to smoke!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

neil said:


> i usually only smoke one a day, after dinner. i wish i wasn't a full time student  then i would have more time to smoke!


Lol. Graduate and you can smoke 5 a day!! 8)


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

chef-zorba said:


> Lol. Graduate and you can smoke 5 a day!! 8)


haha, im working on it! only one more semester after i finish this one!


----------



## pinoy (Aug 25, 2011)

like most here i start with a mild smoke with coffee and sometimes even back to back taht i have to reheat my coffee  LOL


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Most for me in a day was 7 and yes, at an NJ herf!!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had 3 in one night before. Sometime in between each of course. No issues and loved it.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had 3 in one night before. Sometime in between each of course. No issues and loved it.

:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. I was starting to wonder if I had a problem. But from the looks of things I'm not smoking enough:hat:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

one time i did smoke 4 in a day, over about 10 hours at a party/hanging out with people, i almost threw up, but that was helped by booze i think


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

When I get serious about it I will often have the next one lit before finishing the previous. I like to keep it at four in a row. For whatever reason the fifth one never seems all that appealing...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I only do it if the proceeding sticks are ordinary sticks. I find that I don't do a good cigar justice if otherwise. I find my palate gets saturated and I cannot enjoy the subtleties of the cigar smoke as well immediately after the first stick.

Also I tend to progress with the lightest body first and work my way up.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow you guys smoke a lot more than I do! I've never had more than one a day and the most I've done in a whole week is two smokes. I'm a pretty small guy so I doubt I'd be able to do more than 1 and not get sick.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

On days off when I have 4-5 always wait a couple hours between or else my tongue gets overwhelmed.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

chef-zorba said:


> Lol. Graduate and you can smoke 5 a day!! 8)


Yeah, I wish!! Be sure to get the right job. I almost never have time during the week. Weekends and rarely during the week. Too many bad habits, not enough time!!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

CigarRat said:


> Most of the time I have a real hard time deciding which one I want to smoke. So much so that I've even considered grabbing 2 and going back to back.


ive had that problem also....even when i only have 2 or 3 to choose from


----------

